# Adobe Photoshop Elements 6 and Snow Leopard



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

...does anyone know if PSE 6 plays nice with Snow Leopard? I've been holding off on ordering a photo editor, but amazon.com (not .ca) has it half price this week, so I'm tempted to make the plunge.

Doing a search on whether PSE6 works with Snow Leopard, however, gives me some cause for concern... there's a few troubles posts over at Adobe's customer forums, and the following link seems to indicate problems:

Snow Leopard Compatibility: Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Compatibility List

...does anyone have any first hand experience?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I haven't looked into this myself, but I would be concerned that the temporal juxtaposition of the release of SnowLeopard and the appearance of a big discount on PSE6 is no accident....


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, I sure hope it works. :/


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Adobe likes to break compatibility to push new sales. My XP versions of Elements did not work in Vista - that actually prompted me to switch back to Mac 100%. 

iPhoto is better and it also comes with Macs free right now.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

lewdvig said:


> iPhoto is better and it also comes with Macs free right now.


I wouldn't say iPhoto's better than PS Elements 6, and I'm probably the world's biggest fan of iPhoto. PSE has a lot of nice features that iPhoto doesn't, and iPhoto of course has management and other features that PSE doesn't. They complement each other very well IMHO.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Can anyone who may have a copy of the latest build of Snow Leopard comment?

PM me if you wish. I'm just trying to figure out whether I should take advantage of the sale.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I have Photoshop Elements 6 and use it for most of my image manipulation. I also hate that it takes up my whole screen without any options to resize it.

I was in Best Buy a couple of weeks ago and noticed that they had Photoshop Elements 7 for PC on the shelves. There's probably going to be a Mac version 7 soon, so that's probably why there's discounts being offered on version 6 now.

Another option is Gimp. I've used it for a few things when PSE couldn't do the job. Gimp is open source software so it's free for non-commercial use. It's very powerful software, but not as intuitive as PSE. Not to say that PSE is very intuitive either. I'd probably use Gimp more except for the fact that PSE has a very good save for web option. This option will allow you to save files into very small jpg or gif files way better than I've been able to do it manually.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Rob said:


> I was in Best Buy a couple of weeks ago and noticed that they had Photoshop Elements 7 for PC on the shelves. There's probably going to be a Mac version 7 soon, so that's probably why there's discounts being offered on version 6 now.


Could be, but I doubt it.

More likely, Adobe will come out with version *8* for the Mac, introducing features that are not yet present on the Windows version. They will then incorporate that into version 8 for the PC when it comes out, some months later. They've waited too long (over a year now) since v7 for Windows came out.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Rob said:


> I have Photoshop Elements 6 and use it for most of my image manipulation. I also hate that it takes up my whole screen without any options to resize it.


+10. Tried the demo last month and instantly hated how it takes over your whole desktop. Overall I was disappointed with it - ran sluggishly on my G5 dualie too. Oh well, I'm going to keep using the brutish yet effective & reasonably fast GraphicConverter.

Tried Gimp a while back out of curiosity - gawd I can't imagine a less user-friendly bit of software. XX)


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Our school is still stuck on PSE 4 on the peeeeceeeeees. but luckily the Macs have CS3. My personal favourite to use is CS1, on my G3/G4. Although i do use CS3 on my intel.

Right now im exploring CS2 on my Quicksilver, heck is it ever quick! 

Morgan


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I couldn't pass this image editor conversation by without suggesting you check out Pixelmator. Its a fantastic editor built exclusively for the Mac. Beautiful and fast, taking full advantage of Core Image. It can load/edit/export Photoshop PSD files as well. I've been gradually weaning myself off Photoshop moving towards using Pixelmator exclusively. Currently priced at $59USD, its an absolute steal.

Oh, and the compatibility list isn't loading right now, but I'm pretty sure when I checked it yesterday that Pixelmator was listed as working just fine under Snow Leopard.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yikes.

I last bought Creative Suite 2, and it's worked fine for what I need it to do... something tells me I'll be one of those who suffer the sharp teeth of Snow Leopard.

Also FYI, as of 12:20pm Mexico time Wednesday, the *snowleopard.wikidot.com* blog isn't loading...

More info... 
Snow Leopard warning: Your apps may crash - Apple 2.0 - Fortune Brainstorm Tech


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

joltguy said:


> I couldn't pass this image editor conversation by without suggesting you check out Pixelmator. Its a fantastic editor built exclusively for the Mac. Beautiful and fast, taking full advantage of Core Image. It can load/edit/export Photoshop PSD files as well. I've been gradually weaning myself off Photoshop moving towards using Pixelmator exclusively. Currently priced at $59USD, its an absolute steal.
> 
> Oh, and the compatibility list isn't loading right now, but I'm pretty sure when I checked it yesterday that Pixelmator was listed as working just fine under Snow Leopard.


Until Pixelmator gets a RAW converter, I can't use it. PSE also has Photomerge which served to be useful on occasion.

Besides, PSE6 is the current shipping version - Adobe ought to release a fix soon.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Until Pixelmator gets a RAW converter, I can't use it. PSE also has Photomerge which served to be useful on occasion.


I hear ya, its not for everyone. Just figured I'd throw it out there since I've been liking it so much lately.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I last bought Creative Suite 2, and it's worked fine for what I need it to do... something tells me I'll be one of those who suffer the sharp teeth of Snow Leopard.


Me too with CS3.

http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/files/Adobe-SnowLeopard_FAQ.pdf


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does Adobe offer upgrade discounts, say if Elements 7 is released soon? I purchased 6 a month or two ago and I don't feel like paying full price for 7, especially if the current version won't work with Snow Leopard.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Generally no upgrade from one version of PS Elements to the next although at times you have ben able to upgrade from Elements to the full version. 

OTH Elements frequently survives various OS updates, PS Elements 2 was released in the Jaguar era and continues to work in Tiger. And unlike its rich sibling, PS Elements is very reasonably priced.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It appears at the moment that CS3 (specifically Photoshop, but also InDesign) may continue to work with "minor" bugs. It's a shame -- but hardly surprising -- that Adobe is only going to support CS4 for Snow Leopard officially.

CS4 does have some major changes under the hood, so I sorta see their point, but the last update to CS3 was barely a year ago -- most buyers of CS3 probably happened under two years ago. This has gotta be annoying for them.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Uh oh... I think I may have found my answer... the following article specifically references Photoshop Elements:

Snow Leopard warning: Your apps may crash - Apple 2.0 - Fortune Brainstorm Tech

...I'm starting to get a not so great feeling about Snow Leopard's transition.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Not to sound callous -- believe me I understand the pain of missing out on the fun -- but if you're dependent on PS Elements, just wait. A solution will become available in time, probably fairly quickly (particularly if complaints get to Adobe).

It's not like Leopard will stop working on Saturday.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

That article has a comment saying PSE works. The wiki only shows a problem when restoring from Time Machine.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

I have the FS PSE 6 and Snowie on its way.

I'll report back when I test it all out.

I only use the editing features in PSE. The timeline organizer in PSE is nice - but I have really adpated to an iPhoto08 workflow (iLife09 makes me angry as it changed things).


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

chas_m said:


> It's not like Leopard will stop working on Saturday.


I hope you're right.


----------



## ghiebert (May 20, 2003)

hayesk said:


> That article has a comment saying PSE works. The wiki only shows a problem when restoring from Time Machine.


I saw that too. I'm not all that worried; it seems that every time I upgrade machines I have to relicense PSE.

I guess I'll find out for sure in the next few days.


----------



## ghiebert (May 20, 2003)

I upgraded to Snow Leopard today. As expected, no issues at all yet with PSE6. (I must admit, however, that I have only opened a document and zoomed around a bit.)


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

PSE 7 for Windows came out about a year ago and Adobe has indicated there will not be a PSE 7 for Mac.

That said, Adobe tends to update PSE every 12 to 16 months, so PSE 8 may just be around the corner.

And that one may well have a Mac version, as except for PSE 3 Adobe has skipped odd-numbered releases for the Mac. That is, there are PSEs versions 2 through 4, and 6 for the Mac. PSE 1, 5 and 7 were only for Windows.

This may also explain why PSE 6 for Mac has been discounted at Amazon and elsewhere lately.


----------

